# Please pray for the Standefer family



## smokey30725 (Apr 28, 2017)

Please say a prayer for the family of Jackson Standefer in Chattanooga. Some of you may have seen on the news where a McCallie 8th grader and his step-grandmother were hiking in the Grand Canyon and crossing a creek when they were both swept away back on April 15. Search teams have been diligently looking for them and we just got word that his body has been found. My son is in 6th grade at McCallie and the whole school held a celebration of life on Wednesday evening. I know that this boy's parents and family are heartbroken right now, so please pray that God's loving mercy and grace just falls on them during this time.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 29, 2017)

That is so sad.  Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 1, 2017)

Terrible.... 

Prayers said.


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2017)

heartbreaking....... our prayers for the family


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2017)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks guys. I wasn't able to attend the celebration of life, but my wife and son did. My wife said it was a beautiful mix of sadness and laughter as stories were told about him and his mother spoke. His father had another relative read a letter that he had written about his son because he couldn't emotionally handle reading it himself. My wife said there wasn't a dry eye in the whole room. It's wonderful to see a community and school rally around a family during a time like this.


----------

